

Video Mashup of Advice from the World's Best Entrepreneurs - njoglekar
http://reelsurfer.com/watch/share/19794

======
unreal37
Since njoglekar is here from reelsurfer, some comments: I love the idea, but I
wished that the name of the person was being displayed while the video was
being played. The videos need some context.

Also the clips seemed to short. 3 seconds, 5 seconds, is far too short for a
video clip. My mind needs to take at least a couple of seconds to adjust to
what I am seeing, and process the context around that. By the time I had just
started to feel comfortable with the video, the clip was over and the next
clip was starting.

Not sure if there is a solution to this. Perhaps longer pause times between
clips, or video title above the videos?

And your web site needs the love of a designer.

But I'll end on a positive, I'd love to see more clips like this - the 10 best
X back-to-back-to-back. No clicking, no watching 30 minutes of video to see
the good part... Keep going with this!

~~~
njoglekar
Thanks for the helpful message, will answer in order:

1\. The clips are short because the user who clipped them decided to make them
that short. We would love to see your favorite clips (and they can be longer
than a few seconds)

2\. We are debating putting pauses between the clips, it really depends what
kind of video it is. The video title is viewable upon hover - perhaps we
should put it at the top of the page?

3\. Any designers that you know well?

4\. Thanks! we would love to see you make a best of list as well!

------
thematt
The compilation itself is great, but I think we (in the tech community) suffer
too much from tunnel vision and this headline seems to be an example of that.
These may be the world's best _tech_ entrepreneurs, but there are much more
successful people out there building businesses, risking capital and creating
wealth outside of the vacuum of silicon valley. People that are building
_actual_ business and selling products that people use -- not a bunch of VC's
rolling the dice with other people's money.

~~~
pg
What do you consider to be the difference between Apple and an _actual_
business?

------
njoglekar
This was made by one of our users, we would love to see what clips / advice
the HN community thinks is missing

~~~
mahesh_rm
"Don't let society tell you how to live." [21:30,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umLkfADe17s>]

~~~
njoglekar
why don't you cut the clip using ReelSurfer and we can add it to the mashup?

~~~
mahesh_rm
"The owner of this video has disabled clipping. Try a different video." Bad
luck aside, ReelSurfer is a nice tool. 0.02$: Find a workaround to this: it
will damage UX of your first users.

~~~
njoglekar
At this point if the video has its embed functionality disabled there is no
way to clip it. Trying to figure out workarounds now

------
frading
njoglekar, I am running a similar product, although it seems we target
different customers, so I hope you don't mind if I chime in. Here is a similar
playlist: <https://www.everytimehq.com/playlists/302-inspiring>

~~~
njoglekar
very cool, are you working on this alone? Perhaps you could benefit from our
APIs?

~~~
frading
thanks. yes, I am currently on my own on this project. I did not realise you
had an API, can you point me to some doc? I cannot find any.

~~~
njoglekar
can you shoot me an email neil at reelsurfer.com

------
flavio87
great idea. however the execution could be better. make the transition
smoother, have some sort of motivational background music that pumps you up.
it can also be a bit longer.

~~~
njoglekar
Thanks! We are working on the transitions - we are somewhat at the mercy of
connections and the video provider.

We are deciding the best way to add music. Love to see any lists you can make!

------
jordanlee
Efficient dosage of inspiration -- thanks.

------
lutorm
aw, Elon Musk didn't make the cut.

~~~
njoglekar
any particular clip / quote you like?

~~~
adastra
After crashing his third rocket in a row, there was this exchange with a
writer at Wired:

Wired.com: At the end of the day you’re still zero for three; you have so far
failed to put a rocket into orbit.

Musk: We haven’t gotten into orbit, true, but we’ve made considerable
progress. If it’s an all-or-nothing proposition then we’ve failed. But it’s
not all or nothing. We must get to orbit eventually, and we will. It might
take us one, two or three more tries, but we will. We will make it work.

Wired.com: How do you maintain your optimism?

Musk: Do I sound optimistic?

Wired.com: Yeah, you always do.

Musk: Optimism, pessimism, fuck that; we’re going to make it happen. As God is
my bloody witness, I’m hell-bent on making it work.

